# Auriculares en parlantes de pc



## gonmet (Ene 7, 2010)

Primero que todo no se si este tema está en la sección apropiada. 

Me compré una pc que trae unos parlantes muy malos incluidos, cuando conectaba los auriculares metían mucho ruido, y decidí desarmarlos. Realmente ahorraron en todo estos japoneses hasta tiene un potenciometro mono. De la salida del amplificador (2822) va a los parlantes y a los auriculares (conmutados por el jack).

Mi pregunta es:

¿Entre los parlantes y los auriculares debe ir alguna adaptación de impedancias?
Porque tengo miedo de romper los auriculares, ya que cuando los uso me aturden y tengo que bajarlo al mínimo.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 26, 2010)

la salida de los auriculares tiene que ser la misma que la pc, en general no se amplifica, fijate bien....


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

De ultima conecta los auriculares directo a la PC y listo.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 26, 2010)

el tema que si conecta los auriculares a la pc directamente, cuando quiere enchufar las parlantes tiene que desconectar y volver a conectar, debe ser por eso.

iglual puede ser que los amplifique un poco, como lo hacen los "lcd tv", amplifican la señal de los auriculares para esos especiales que si lo conectas a la salida comun se escuchan muy bajo.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

Si no es uno de "esos" auriculares no seria mucho problema. Que haga una extension y que le ponga una selectora manual o que ponga las dos cosas en paralelo. Si va a usar los auriculares apaga los parlantes y listo y si usa los parlantes que se escuche un poco por los auriculares no va a molestar y en teoria no deberian sacarle tanta señal como para que los parlantes no lo puedan amplificar. No es una forma muy correcta que digamos pero deberia andar.

Saludos.


----------



## gonmet (Ene 28, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Yo iba a conectar los auriculares a la entrada del amplificador (conmutados mediante el jack), el tema es que el amplificador originalmente tenía conectado a la salida el jack de auriculares como si fuera un altavoz mas. y se escucha demasiado fuerte, y no quería que despues de un tiempo de uso se me quemaran los auriculares.

Saquenme una duda ¿se podrían llegar a quemar o me voy a aturdir nomas?


----------



## ELMARS777 (Ene 28, 2010)

si se pueden quemar y de paso dañarte los oidos, consiguete unos auriculares con control de volumen y te quitas ese peso de encima.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 28, 2010)

si la señal esta amplificada, no sirven los que traen control de volumen, porque los vas a hacer m..... despues de un tiempo de uso.


----------



## ELMARS777 (Ene 28, 2010)

si eso lo se, pero no se si el aparato es nuevo o esta bajo garantia como para decirle destapalo y soldale tales resistencia en el jack para diminuir la tension y etc.. que tal que le dañemos la garantia al muchacho,  tambien existen auriculares profesionales que tienen buen aguante, hay desde economicos hasta para DJ. personalmente tengo unos asi y me va muy bien,que consiga los que se le ajusten a su comodidad y precio ,no sea que le de la loquina y desbarate ese aparato. 






bueno creo que eso es todo, personalmente yo lo destaparia y miraria si tiene otro jack individual que seguro no le colocaron, o dejaron la sombra de que alli iba y no lo instalaron con eso de ahorrar, y si no tiene le hago una extension y le coloco un nuevo jack con resistencia de 100 O o la que se requiera, pero eso solo lo haria 5 minutos despues que termine la garantia ya que con estas pantallas nunca se sabe.

bueno chaus eso es todo,cuidemos las cosas de los demas, como si fueran nuestras.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 28, 2010)

la pc tiene seguramente garantia, pero si lees las letras chicas la garantia nunca cubre parlantes, teclado ni mouse, solo la pc.
Un auricular como el de la ultima imagen necesita mayor potencia(eso es a lo que me referia mas arriba), porque si lo conectas a la salida de pc se escuchan muy despacio.

*gonmet*, que auriculares utilizas????
si son como el de la ultima imagen seguramente se aguantará la potencia.


----------



## gonmet (Ene 28, 2010)

Uso de los chicos nomas como los de la foto que adjunto.
En cuanto a la garantía no hay problema porque ya lo desarme. Entre estos parlantes y unos viejos que andaban mal hice unos nuevos. Pero la conexión del jack la hice igual porque no sabía de que otra forma hacerla. Después por ahí le conecto una resistencia en serie para que ande mas bajo el auricular.
Gracias por la respuesta y la preocupación.


----------



## ELMARS777 (Ene 28, 2010)

listo eres muy pilo ,  los monitores si tienen garantia, segun entendi el jack esta en el monitor, a eso me referia,  pero vez que si tenias que desarmar el monitor , bueno menos mal no tenia garantia, y todo te salio bien.. suerte. tengo amigos que por andar de gazapos han perdido la garantia total de los monitores por andar dando brincos y haciendole modificaciones o para mirar cierto dispositivo para reparar otros. bueno eso va en el cuido de cada quien ....sorte


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> De ultima conecta los auriculares directo a la PC y listo.



Genial y simple idea. Iba a decir lo mismo.

Ah, y eso de que se te mete ruido, ya se que es. Es que esos parlantes malos (TDA2822) al estar alimentado con la misma fuente SMPS de la PC, y al no tener capacitores cerámicos de filtrado, introducen ruido por medio de la fuente. Lo que deberías hacer si querés suprimir ese ruido de fondo, es alimentar con un transformador aparte los parlantes de tu compu, seguro y mas que seguro que son de 12V y 1A máximo consumo. Consigue una fuente de esas con enchufe y listo. Es la mejor solución.

Saludos.


----------

